# Pokemon Go Thought



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm new to the game, but I thought if each haunt collects a bunch, we can let them go in front of our haunts during the high holiday to attract visitors. Any thoughts?


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

thats a really good idea, I dont play it, my kids dont either because they dont have phones, too young.


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

That's not really how it works. The best you could do would be to put a lure in a nearby Pokestop. Of course then you'll have a bunch of people staring at their phones instead of your haunt.

As an alternative suggestion, you could maybe look to incorporate Pokemon-like elements in your haunt instead to capitalize. Whether that's halloweenized versions of Pokemon (zombie pikachu! ... or... pikachew...?) or incorporating some kind of scavenger hunt aspect. As a somewhat elaborate version, you could create your own stable of characters and have tokens or buttons made of them that people can collect by finding them in your haunt or completing certain tasks. You could even include new characters each year for repeat visitors. 

Actually, I really like that idea. Hmm...


----------



## RampagingBunny (Jul 25, 2016)

*No New PokeStops?*

I just tried adding a PokeStop to my area (there weren't any previously existing) but their website mentioned that they weren't adding any new stops at the moment. Perhaps in a few weeks...? But thank you ryschwith for finding the link, it was direct and informative.


----------

